# Lockdown Project - Millennium Falcon



## Tom Raffield (30 Aug 2020)

So I didn't just do my aquarium breakdown and rebuild this lockdown. I also took on this 8,500+ piece, 1500+ step Millennium Falcon. It took about 24 hours of actual building time across a number of weeks (when our baby daughter was sleeping!). 

Main frame and landing gear:








Internal rooms:







Remaining frame taking shape and the famous engines added:








Outer hull sections being added. The detailing is ridiculous: 













The cockpit is complete and the upper and lower gun turrets are added:










Fully complete with all external details added:







Final touches, add some characters. Han and Chewie in the cockpit with other New Hope figs playing in the 3D 'chess' room and Rise of Skywalker in the engine room:










And finally, just for fun, an LED strip was added into the engine (having to remove quite a section of the rear hull) to create the famous glow or, if you are feeling a bit Darth Vader, the red dark side Falcon! 







It was great fun to build and my wife and I are eyeing up our next project. An 12,500 or 16,000 piece Star Destroyer! Both are custom designs from some very clever people. Trouble is trying to find some space for them - my wife does remind me that the Falcon wasn't supposed to be living on the dining room table! Oops. Too late now!!


----------



## Melll (30 Aug 2020)

That is awesome 😃👍


----------



## hypnogogia (30 Aug 2020)

Impressive!  Go for the 16,000 pieces I say.  👍


----------



## Tom Raffield (30 Aug 2020)

Thanks @Melll, we enjoyed building it. Even made our way through all the films as we did it


----------



## Tom Raffield (30 Aug 2020)

@hypnogogia Look up 'ISD MOC Aggressor' to see the 16,000 thing a guy built! He also did a 30,000+ version. It boggles the mind how they do it! And then they translate it into instructions, which is a task in itself, for people like me who want to attempt it!


----------



## hypnogogia (30 Aug 2020)

That is amazing, to be able to build something like that and produce detailed plans.  Very clever.  We subscribed to Disney + during lockdown and watched all the films in order.  First time.  The story is even better that way , rather than trying to constructive it in my mind from the order in which they were filmed.


----------



## Tom Raffield (30 Aug 2020)

@hypnogogia exactly what we did! 👏 Having been a massive fan of the original three I do think that Rogue One might be my favourite now!


----------



## Tim Harrison (31 Aug 2020)

Haha, that's awesome. I'm a closet LEGO fan, especially Star Wars LEGO; my sons are growing up and are rapidly loosing interest so I don't really have the excuse it's for them any more 

I've seen LEGO's new UCS Millennium Falcon in the LEGO shop, it's huge as big as a dustbin lid. Have you seen Efferman's Vertical Stand for Millennium Falcon 75192 it's a good way to get the model to fit on a shelf.

It looks like you bought an LED light kit for it too.


hypnogogia said:


> We subscribed to Disney + during lockdown and watched all the films in order. First time. The story is even better that way , rather than trying to constructive it in my mind from the order in which they were filmed.


And that's exactly what we did as well 👍


----------



## Melll (31 Aug 2020)

Tim Harrison said:


> I'm a closet LEGO fan too




Well you are out of the closet now 😄


----------



## Tim Harrison (31 Aug 2020)

Melll said:


> Well you are out of the closet now 😄


I know, I feel so free and liberated... 🤪


----------



## Melll (31 Aug 2020)

Tim Harrison said:


> I know, I feel so free and liberated... 🤪




😂😂


----------



## Tom Raffield (31 Aug 2020)

Tim Harrison said:


> Haha, that's awesome. I'm a closet LEGO fan, especially Star Wars LEGO; my sons are growing up and are rapidly loosing interest so I don't really have the excuse it's for them any more
> 
> I've seen LEGO's new UCS Millennium Falcon in the LEGO shop, it's huge as big as a dustbin lid. Have you seen Efferman's Vertical Stand for Millennium Falcon 75192 it's a good way to get the model to fit on a shelf?
> 
> ...



Funnily enough I also bought the stand at the same time! Whilst I no longer need a dustbin lid sized space I now need somewhere with a shelf deep enough and one that can hold 13kg. From memory I need about 45cm of depth.

Lots of places offer full LED kits that include the engines, cockpit, turrets, front lights etc. But they are expensive. I bought a cheapo LED strip off Amazon for about a tenner and fitted it as a bit of a DIY job with the battery pack stored inside an empty space inside the ship.


----------



## hypnogogia (31 Aug 2020)

I’m a fan of technic Lego.  Built the Lego rough terrain crane during lockdown - 4500 pieces.


----------



## Tim Harrison (31 Aug 2020)

Tom Raffield said:


> Whilst I no longer need a dustbin lid sized space I now need somewhere with a shelf deep enough and one that can hold 13kg. From memory I need about 45cm of depth.


Just copied and pasted this from Efferman's description of the stand, the total width is around 34 cm, but the stand itself needs only 27-28 cm to lay completely on a shelf. The height is around 57 cm. So fortunately, you don't need a shelf quite as deep as 45cm


----------



## Tom Raffield (31 Aug 2020)

Tim Harrison said:


> Just copied and pasted this from Efferman's description of the stand, the total width is around 34 cm, but the stand itself needs only 27-28 cm to lay completely on a shelf. The height is around 57 cm. So fortunately, you don't need a shelf quite as deep as 45cm



I'll start hunting for a location. The wife will be most pleased. Although I may hold fire till our loft conversion is done and have it up there. She would love that... Hmm...


----------



## Tim Harrison (31 Aug 2020)

A loft conversion, that'd be the perfect place for a dedicated LEGO room with UCS Falcon in pride of place 
And maybe a scape or two


----------



## Tom Raffield (31 Aug 2020)

Then I could definitely fit in a 1.2m long Imperial Stat Destroyer and a few small scape setups. Trouble is, I may not have a wife by the end of it!


----------



## Tim Harrison (31 Aug 2020)

Haha, seems like a decent trade off 😅


----------



## jameson_uk (31 Aug 2020)

A little selection of my Lego. I built the Assembly Square modular building at the start of lockdown and that is a dangerous route to go down 





I have seen several tanks with Lego which always makes me think  the Harry Potter Quiditich set seems to go pretty well but I have also seen some tanks with a few star wars ships suspended mid fight that look pretty cool. Would need a big tank for the UCS Star Destroyer though


----------



## Tom Raffield (31 Aug 2020)

I've seen videos of people with entire rooms of that modular building stuff. Entire cities! The level of detail that some people go to is astounding. I dread to think what would happen if I bought one of those and got 'addicted'!


----------



## LondonDragon (31 Aug 2020)

Check this guy out:



I love Lego also, just don't have the space for this stuff!!


----------



## Tom Raffield (1 Sep 2020)

If only I had the space and the epic levels of cash required!


----------



## PARAGUAY (1 Sep 2020)

This thread reminds me of years back when my son was about seven .Star Wars were the number one gift for Christmas every lad (and mor than a few dads) wanted them. Being self employed and struggling and my wife being in work part time we just couldn't afford them. Spotted a ad inthe local rag for Star Wars toys , it was a family off loading a lot . Couldnt afford the falcon but bought a few bits and pieces figures and smaller vehicles for Father Christmas to give to my son A lot of the stuff the family had were in original boxes would beworth pounds today


----------



## Tim Harrison (1 Sep 2020)

LondonDragon said:


> Check this guy out:
> 
> 
> 
> I love Lego also, just don't have the space for this stuff!!



Holy moly he definitely needs a hobby...


----------



## hypnogogia (1 Sep 2020)

Tim Harrison said:


> Holy moly he definitely needs a hobby...


I’d prescribe several scapes.😂😂😂


----------



## steveno (1 Sep 2020)

Bit of lego myself, over the years me and my kiddo have build quite a few set together, its kinda started as a Xmas activity for us both, but soon got out of hand 😅. Also built the Millennium falcon, love it but my favourite set got to be the tree house.


----------



## Tim Harrison (1 Sep 2020)

That tree house looks epic but my favourite is The Empire over Jedha City


----------



## Tom Raffield (2 Sep 2020)

I really like the Jedha one too. The tree house is mighty cool though!


----------



## Melll (2 Sep 2020)

They are great 😃 The tree house is my favourite 👍


----------



## rubadudbdub (7 Sep 2020)

hypnogogia said:


> I’m a fan of technic Lego.  Built the Lego rough terrain crane during lockdown - 4500 pieces.


Have you seen the Great Ball contraptions?



If you like it look at Akiyuki's channel on YouTube.  The GBCs he makes are incredible.


----------



## hypnogogia (7 Sep 2020)

That is amazing! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## steveno (7 Sep 2020)

Its a amazing what contraptions people build using lego.


----------



## Tim Harrison (7 Sep 2020)

rubadudbdub said:


> Have you seen the Great Ball contraptions?
> 
> 
> 
> If you like it look at Akiyuki's channel on YouTube.  The GBCs he makes are incredible.



That is beyond amazing. Now I know why it's impossible to get hold of some lego elements, they've all been used in the great ball contraption...
I do wonder though, just how many LEGO elements have been made over the years ?


----------



## hypnogogia (7 Sep 2020)

Makes you wonder if the Lego packaging line is actually made from Lego,


----------



## not called Bob (12 Sep 2020)

wow, those are some crazy builds,   know a chap that has done the same, with a filled loft space and down into a spare room, but using Knex,  I marvel and then the fire risk and cost comes to the front of my mind,

there’s a lot of lego tanks out there, some planted and some like this just the blocks and fish


not sure id want to either dust or clean these sets, ours have been built once and then go in the box of bits to be freeform creations


----------



## steveno (13 Sep 2020)

not called Bob said:


> not sure id want to either dust or clean these sets, ours have been built once and then go in the box


😂 I have quite a few on display in my loft, alot more than the ones I posted previously, and yeah have agree the dusting aspect is perhaps the least enjoyable part of it, Lego is a dust magnet.


----------



## LondonDragon (13 Sep 2020)

Darling I am just putting on my scuba gear, so I can go and play with my Lego, chat soon!


----------

